# Penn Fathom reel for surf fishing?



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

I recently asked for advise on a left hand reel for big reds/4ft sharks and got some helpful answers. Just when I was thinking of purchasing the akios757 I seen the Penn fathom which comes in lh. I read a lot of good reviews mainly from boat/charter fishermen. I also read a few threads where it was compared to the daiwa slosh. Have any of u guys tried it on the surf? How does it perform casting/power? What would be the better reel akios757 or fathom? Would this be an upgrade from the squall (which doesn't come in LH) or is it more for fishing off a boat?

Thanks in advance


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if boat/charter fishermen are using it, it is probably better suited to that type of fishing ...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yea they work for a surf reel, go on alan tanis site and look em up. Definately better than akios for power


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 2 FTH-15"s and 1 FTH-12 and they are the best surf reels that I have...Got rid of all my ABU 6500 CT's...Wayne Fowlkes(Rod Builder) and Bill Kennedy(Princess Anne Distributors) out here swears by them so I tried them out. Have them on my heavers and they cast as smooth as butter. Try one out and you will not regret it.


----------



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

NC KingFisher said:


> Yea they work for a surf reel, go on alan tanis site and look em up. Definately better than akios for power


Yea i just noticed they have way more drag

@ KEVIN - anything bad about this reel?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I have the 15 and it is by far my favorite surf casting reel and ive had most, put some berkley pro spec on it in 20, holds like 300yards, you wont regret it.....geo


----------

